# Wo am einfachsten 12V/5V herbekommen



## Jack_Steel (8. Dezember 2008)

Angenommen ich würde gern im Notebook irgendwo einen kleinen Lüfter einbauen und ich würde dafür 5V oder 12V Spannung benötigen, wo könnte man die abgreifen? Bisher fällt mir nur der CPU Lüfter ein, aber der wird ja selber geregelt und ich hätte gern kontinuierliche Spannung...


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2008)

soll der wirklich INS notebook? wo willst du da platz finden?


----------



## exa (8. Dezember 2008)

ohne löten geht da nix eig, weil das netzteil ja extern is, wenn du das risiko eingehst: am usb port zb kann man 5v abgreifen...


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Dezember 2008)

Dürft recht stark vom Notebook abhängen.

Vielleicht könnte man an den CPU Spannungsreglern +12V abgreifen, aber obs hier +5V gibt, bezweifle ich mal...
Und wenn dann höchstens am IDE bzw Festplatten Stecker.


----------



## Jack_Steel (8. Dezember 2008)

Nun das Problem ist folgendes: Mein MSI PR211 ist ein 12" Notebook mit AMD Puma Plattform und AMD Turion X2 Ultra. Es ist knapp einen Monat alt und ich musste leider feststellen, dass ich wohl nicht zu der Usergruppe gehöre für die MSI die Notebooks baut - nämlich die User die 90% ihrer Arbeiten mit runtergetakteter CPU (PowerNow) auch noch erledigen können... ich schweife ab  Die CPU geht bei Volllast bereits nach 5 Minuten bis auf 92° und zwar bei 18° Raumtemperatur auf einem flachen Holztisch. Der Lüfter dreht auch erst bei 90° auf die höchste Stufe, ist also wohl vom Hersteller so vorgesehen. Es ist kein Defekt, ein Bekannter hat das gleiche Book und diesselbe Temperaturentwicklung. RMClock kennt den Turion X2 Ultra nicht und Speedfan erkennt die Lüftersteuerung im Notebook nicht. NHC läuft nicht unter XP 64. AMD Overdrive hängt sich auf wenn man am Multiplikator dreht und sonst ist mir kein Tool bekannt das mir was nützen könnte.

Hab dann begonnen hardwareseitig zu verbessern. Arctic Silver hat nix gebracht. Mit offener Bodenplatte und am Dach liegenden Notebook hol ich 10° raus, aber das ist ja kein Zustand. Ein zusätzlicher Lüfter auf den CPU Kühler gelegt holt sogar 20° raus (also 70° unter Volllast) aber sowas kriegt man natürlich nicht eingebaut. Die Hälfte der Lüftungsschlitze sind zugeklebt vom Hersteller, vermutlich um einen bestimmten Luftstrom zu fördern. Öffnen der Schlitze bringt keine spürbare Verbesserung. Deshalb denk ich die einzige Möglichkeit ist irgendwie nen kleinen Lüfter da reinzubringen um einen kleinen Luftstrom zu erzeugen... Mir würden 10° schon reichen, aber bei 92° im Winter ist das sowas von knapp an der Maximaltemp vom Turion dass mir die Kiste im Sommer wahrscheinlich schon beim DVD gucken abraucht.

So schaut das Ding von innen aus:

http://www.danielgander.com/FILES/PR211.jpg

EDIT: Eine dieser Notebookunterlegplatten mit eingebauten Lüftern möchte ich vorerst noch ausschließen. Ich hab das Ding gekauft weil es klein und trotzdem leistungsstark ist und weil es portabel sein soll. Ich will nicht noch Zeugs mitschleppen.


----------



## Jack_Steel (8. Dezember 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Dürft recht stark vom Notebook abhängen.
> 
> Vielleicht könnte man an den CPU Spannungsreglern +12V abgreifen, aber obs hier +5V gibt, bezweifle ich mal...
> Und wenn dann höchstens am IDE bzw Festplatten Stecker.


Notebookplatten laufen nur mit 5V, ich frage mich ob es in dem Ding überhaupt 12V gibt... sonst müsste halt ein 5V Lüfter her.


----------



## Jack_Steel (8. Dezember 2008)

Herbboy schrieb:


> soll der wirklich INS notebook? wo willst du da platz finden?


Schwer ist es sicher, aber ich hab ein bisschen rumprobiert und denke, dass ich einen 25x25er Lüfter mit zusätzlichem Ausschneiden in der Bodeplatte reinbekomme.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2008)

und selbst wenn der reinpasst: was soll der bringen? der müßte halt schon an ne stelle, wo er auch sinn macht. wär nicht ein kleiner notebookkühler besser?

und wenn der lüfter erst bei 90grad auf maximum anspringt, dann spricht das dafür, dass die CPU das noch locker verträgt. so ein risiko würd man sonst nicht eingehen. oder die messung ist falsch


----------



## Jack_Steel (8. Dezember 2008)

Herbboy schrieb:


> und wenn der lüfter erst bei 90grad auf maximum anspringt, dann spricht das dafür, dass die CPU das noch locker verträgt. so ein risiko würd man sonst nicht eingehen. oder die messung ist falsch


Ja klar hält die CPU 90° aus, sie ist auch bis 95° spezifiziert. Was das für die Lebensdauer bedeutet braucht ich wohl nicht zu erklären und dass das Notebook die Kühlung im Sommer nicht schaffen wird wenn alleine die Raumtemperatur 15° höher ist wie jetzt wohl auch nicht.

Ich hab vorhin den Chipsatzlüfter eines ABIT NF7-S 2.0 (Radiallüfter mit 38mm Rotorblättern, leider 12V) mal probeweise an die entsprechende Stelle ins Notebook gelegt und den Deckel drauf. Ich denke ich würde ihn einbauen können, da er nur 9mm hoch ist und er auch ein bisschen überstehen kann. Das Ergebnis war 70° anstatt von 90°. Blöd ist die Spannung von 12V. Ich finde kaum welche mit der Dimension mit 5V, der einzige war der hier aber bei welchem Händler kann man sowas bestellen?

Notebook Coolers Manufacturer / Manufacturers directory, Notebook Coolers Supplier - Taiwan(TW)


----------



## Jack_Steel (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich zweifle inzwischen daran dass in einem Notebook überhaupt irgendwo 12V gibt, die Platte läuft mit 5V und das DVD-Laufwerk auch. Am Lüfter messe ich zwischen 2,0 und 3,3 V je nach Geschwindigkeit, vermutlich 5V in der schnellsten Stufe. USB hat auch nur 5V...


----------



## nfsgame (8. Dezember 2008)

An der Wandlerplatine vom NT kann man 12V abgreifen, also da wo der Stecker ins Book kommt.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2008)

die ganz kleinen lüfter sind doch AFAIK ohnehin eher für 5-7V ausgelegt, oder?


----------

